

Malwarebytes False Flags Core Windows Files - pope13
http://forums.malwarebytes.org/index.php?showtopic=125136&st=0
Malwarebytes had a bad signature which flag many core windows files as malware, then quarantined them.  It also quarantined itself rendering many machines unusable.
======
dhughes
See mkleczynski's comment at
[http://www.reddit.com/r/computertechs/comments/1cgk82/malwar...](http://www.reddit.com/r/computertechs/comments/1cgk82/malwarebytes_database_version_v2013041512_flags/c9gfvy8)

~~~
pope13
That comment seems a little misleading, as does the blog post he made about
the issue. They are being praised for being quick to respond and transparent,
but that has not been my experience with this particular issue.

